# Reports: GTA5 coming to "Wii2"



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 01net - known for their leaks being spot-on - have stated that Rockstar Games already have a Wii successor development kit. The studio are currently working on a Grand Theft Auto V port for the system which they hope will be a launch title.
> 
> According to their source, the system's launch is currently expected to take place in late 2012 in America, Europe and Australia with Japan getting it a few months earlier. There will also be playable demo units available at E3 this year which will show off the system's graphical power.
> 
> Nintendo will be holding an investor's meeting on April 26th in Japan, if the company plan on officially confirming the Wii 2's existence this month, it is going to be at that event.



http://www.aussie-nintendo.com/news/25990/?
http://gamekyo.com/newsfr40670_01net-le-pr...2012-gta-v.html


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait, a GTA game on a 'NINTENDO' licensed console system. Read my sentence and find an error there please.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 19, 2011)

Now this is one rumer I can run with, I hope this turns out to be true.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, at least the wii 2's official now. I'm looking forward to it.
@Canonbeat: Ever heard of Chinatown wars?


----------



## M[u]ddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wait, a GTA game on a 'NINTENDO' licensed console system. Read my sentence and find an error there please.


Why not? The Wii had Manhunt 2 and Bully.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 19, 2011)

This is one of those rumors that is extremely hard to believe... It's a console that isn't out yet and a game is probably being made that is certainly not the target audience of the console..... I remember when a game like madworld was released for the wii, people found it outrageous. Not really great publicity for nintendo if this turns out to be true... Only thing I can say at this point is da f*censor*?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe it.
If they made GTA Chinatown wars on DS they can surely make GTA V on Wii2.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rumor or not, GTA on a Nintendo console is plausible, I ain't even gonna feed into these rumors about Wii 2, unless Nintendo speak.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 19, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wait, a GTA game on a 'NINTENDO' licensed console system. Read my sentence and find an error there please.



404, error not found


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but none has been ever made on a home console.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 19, 2011)

True but the wii2 is going to change this truth.
I believe this 100%.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CanonBeat only mentioned Nintendo Licensed systems, he wasn't being specific to home consoles.

It sounds like a rumour, but I could imagine it happening.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought the implication was that Nintendo or rockstsr wouldn't allow it for some reason like moral objection or Nintendo gamers being the wrong audience? Wh at difference does portability or otherwise make to that?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo will be holding an investor's meeting on April 26th in Japan, if the company plan on officially confirming the Wii 2's existence this month, it is going to be at that event.




I am waiting for 26.4.2011


----------



## haflore (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope it turns out to be true, it certainly would do a lot to draw in the "hardcore."


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2011)

0-o Yes! Finally. GTA comes to the Wii!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 19, 2011)

Its possible, but it certainly wont be exclusive again, after how badly chinatown wars sold.


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> I hope it turns out to be true, it certainly would do a lot to draw in the "hardcore."



It really wouldn't. People would just go "Huh? The Wii successor? It'll probably just be a cartoony GTA. I'll go back to playing SAINTS ROW THE THIRD because SAINTS ROW is a much better series."


SAINTS ROW BITCHES


edit: Hell rockstar have probably had to stoop this low after how badly SR2 embarrassed GTAIV in terms of being a fun game.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 19, 2011)

The Wii 2 or whateveri it will be called, is supposed to be aimed towards a more mature and "hard core" audience. Less shovel ware a casual games like the Wii. This helps confirm that.


----------



## haflore (Apr 19, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...not talking about the real hardcore audience. I'm talking about the masses of people who think they're hardcore because the games they play are rated M/18+ etc.

The real hardcore set will either play it or not, based on if they like the series or not.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 19, 2011)

We'll soon know, it's possible.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 19, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> The Wii 2 or whateveri it will be called, is supposed to be aimed towards a more mature and "hard core" audience. Less shovel ware a casual games like the Wii. This helps confirm that.




I thought 'mature' gamers often liked casual games?  Oh, you mean mature as in teenagers with a hard-on for space marines


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, Mortal Kombat Legacy Webseries Epi 3 releases on 26th!!!


----------



## impizkit (Apr 19, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not what I mean. I fucking hate that type of game. I mean gamers that like epic RPGs/Action RPGs and open world games like Red Dead Redemption and (caugh caugh)GTA. List 10 good games that fit that criteria for the Wii. You may be able to, but it wont be easy. I also mean US releases. I wasnt trying to start a fight, just point out a clear point/fact. For me and many others, the Wii is collecting dust due to a lack of good games that keep you interested for more than 10-15 hours tops.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd say it's a good move on their part.

I've heard some reports saying that Chinatown Wars had poor sales, and it would make sense because the target audience is the kind of people who are old enough to understand how to pirate DS games. By having a "launch title" of such a big name and influence, people will consider buying a Wii2 based on that, *depending in what will be the "new thing" on that system*, and piracy would not be as bad as when CW was released.

It all goes down to how many "gamer" launch titles there'll be on that system. If people see "Wii2 sports" or "Wii2 gardening" instead, just one GTA will not be enough to bring "gamers" back.

But it will be a nice gift for the fanboys


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 19, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wait, a GTA game on a 'NINTENDO' licensed console system. Read my sentence and find an error there please.


errrmm... There were GTA games on Nintendo handhelds before..


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 19, 2011)

Again: ALL this rumors are FAKE.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 19, 2011)

I find this quite hard to believe...but we'll see.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Again: ALL this rumors are FAKE.


Well see about that....


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 19, 2011)

meh, I hate GTA. it's seriously overrated crap. just like CoD.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is madness! 

Why it no come on 3DS (the pic below is my face when I read topic title)



Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> This is madness!
> 
> Why it no come on 3DS (the pic below is my face when I read topic title)
> 
> ...


It will be possibly ported to the 3DS.
Like "GTA IV Stories 3D"


----------



## basher11 (Apr 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> It will be possibly ported to the 3DS.
> Like "GTA IV Stories 3D"


if it did, i'd have another reason to buy the 3DS


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 19, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This: 


Spoiler


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm...GTA V for Wii2? Why not?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, if it has the graphical power that the rumours circulating around are claiming, why not make it for the Wii successor?


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 19, 2011)

well if that's the case maybe the wii 2 will get some more games like Elder scrolls 5


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would be unsurprised if this rumour was true.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 19, 2011)

i can believe the wii 2 part but maybe the gta part is a rockstar move to suddenly (without prior screenshots) show their new game.
It happened on the 3ds with some launch titles so why not for the wii 2. E3 just gets better for nintendo even after the explosive last year 3ds news. I cant believe an year has passed.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 19, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i can believe the wii 2 part but maybe the gta part is a rockstar move to suddenly (without prior screenshots) show their new game.
> It happened on the 3ds with some launch titles so why not for the wii 2. E3 just gets better for nintendo even after the explosive last year 3ds news. I cant believe an year has passed.


I can't believe it either (1 year passed) and that I have the 3DS in my hands...wow how time flies by these days. Now I expect new Sony & MS Consoles to come soon. Maybe get leaked by the end of the year and announcement in E3 2012? Possibility.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 19, 2011)

rockstar knows it cant make money on nintendo systems


----------



## mkoo (Apr 19, 2011)

It will heavily depend on the architecture of Wii successor.
If porting it from PS3 does not prove too costly they would do it I guess.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, Nintendo claimed to be targeting more hard-core gamers with the 3DS, I don't see why the Wii2 would change that. It's simply branching out to attract more players which is a smart move.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> rockstar knows it cant make money on nintendo systems


Can't see why not, it has a lot going for it.

Its on a console that isn't hacked.
Shared development costs with PC/360/PS3
Early launch games do tend to sell better than later ones.
Its a proper GTA, a lot of people hated that GTA:CC was a overhead game, I personally hated that it wasn't as much fun as GTA 1 & 2.
It wont be shit like Manhunt 2.
It wont be an old game like Bully or Table Tennis.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

mkoo said:
			
		

> It will heavily depend on the architecture of Wii successor.


...Did you read what you said before you said it?  Please don't use words *just* because they sound good.  Not to be rude, but the "architecture" wouldn't determine much besides the aesthetics of the Wii2.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it would determine a lot. It could determine exactly how easy or difficult it is to develop on.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't determine the internals.  It would, how they would be placed, but it's more likely that the internals would be part of deciding the aesthetics, not vice-versa (though it is possible in some cases).


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 20, 2011)

i think mkoo meant: architecture as CPU architecture... or something like that, and not like the "Outside" of the wii2 xD


----------



## Nollog (Apr 20, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> i think mkoo meant: architecture as CPU architecture... or something like that, and not like the "Outside" of the wii2 xD


Me too.

To me it's an obvious choice for them to continue with the PowerPC from IBM.
Gives them good BC and Cell-like processing.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wait, a GTA game on a 'NINTENDO' licensed console system. Read my sentence and find an error there please.



Look at the NDS and Gameboy consoles and see what titles they had.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> i think mkoo meant: architecture as CPU architecture... or something like that, and not like the "Outside" of the wii2 xD


I know, it's just one of my pet peeves is when someone uses a word just because it sounds nice or intelligent rather than if it actually makes sense.

Anyway, I'm not super surprised.  I just hope this changes the mainstream's thoughts towards Nintendo (not that I care, but it's annoying hearing "HERP DERP FPS Shooters HERP DERP Xbox 360 and PS3" all of the time).


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I know, it's just one of my pet peeves is when someone uses a word just because it sounds nice or intelligent rather than if it actually makes sense.



Mines people mispronouncing words to make them sound fancier, so I know where you are coming from, but architecture does commonly mean "the specific type of silicon and how it's wired together" when used about computers, not like architecture as in "pretty drawings for an engineer to take a look at and say "that won't work"".


----------



## mkoo (Apr 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go
What I meant was CPU design or console _architecture_ as a whole.
There were some rumors about Nintendo is going to use ATI Fusion which is  a AMD64 platform (x86-64 as intel calls it) 
If Nintendo makes a system with drastically different cpu design than the other consoles on the market the games primarily for Xbox or PS won't get ported.

You might say "hey PS3 uses Cell which is different" But PS3 has a audience who plays games like GTA
Rockstar won't risk releasing a "hardcore" game on a Nintendo home conolse if it cost them too much to develop. 

But who knows maybe Nintendo will have ATI produce them a special version of Fusion. 
Or simply pay Rockstar to release GTA on Wii successor. To draw attention of a different audience


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally Nintendo is securing some good 3rd (2nd?) party developed games for their new console. I'm so excited for the Project Cafe!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chinatown Wars bombed completely. I'm not sure about the success of GTA and GTA2 on the GBA.

I don't know, I have a feeling that Nintendo is just trying to win back the "core" audience by pushing some "core" launch titles (like SSFIV on the 3DS, possibly this on the Wii). Whether people will buy into it is a different thing though.

I'll wait to see how the "Wii 2" version stacks up against the other versions though.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Chinatown Wars bombed *completely*...Here we go again... I don`t know why you constantly say that and I really don`t want to elaborate on this matter again so I think I`ll just repost my statement on this from the "Games likely to come to 3DS"-thread from *Jul 2 2010* (lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when people assume something without researching it just because they want it to be true...

On Topic: I don`t find enjoyment out of GTA, so I don`t really care. I`d much rather see Shenmue III on WiiHD/2


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

I love being able to see ten feet infront of me in any direction, unless I'm driving really fast at which point my framerate drops completely.


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I love being able to see ten feet infront of me in any direction, unless I'm driving really fast at which point my framerate drops completely.


Why have I never experienced this?


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess this means CAFE will get the superior console version just like 360 got the superior console version of GTA IV.

CAFE will be the most powerful console on the market when this game launches in fall 2012. So it only makes sense.


----------

